# White Orchids



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I started out with 6 White Orchid shrimp and today I counted 16 out in the open. When I got them there was 2 berried ones. I also saw some 2mm new born babies which I didn't count. I could see 3 berried ones and 2 more that were saddled. Hopefully I will have lots of them soon. I will try to post some pics but it's hard to see them against the crushed coral.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

congrats Matt!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice matt, maybe you can sell some in the future


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
Hopefully they'll keep breeding and I'll have lots of them to sell.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

That's cool Matt!

It looks like *the biggest local sulawesi success*!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> That's cool Matt!
> 
> It ooks like *the biggest local sulawesi success*!


it could happen to you too, just gotta stay on top of things.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> it could happen to you too, just gotta stay on top of things.


You right, I don't really like white orchids look, but it's aways great to have shrimps breeding, not dying


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw 8 berried ones today.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This is unbelievable! 

How is your yellow noses?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

My yellow nose are in a different tank. I'm down to 5 of them from 8. They were having molting problems but seem to be better now. I have 1 pair of white orchids in with them and she is berried too.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow congrats matt! maybe u can sell soon.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats on the babies.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

camboy012406 said:


> wow congrats matt! maybe u can sell soon.


Yes, I don't think it will be much longer before I have enough to sell some.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

This is cool!

My Sulawesi experience is more like a disappointment.
I might need to try _starry nights_


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Berried Yellow Nose









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

If you're going to want some White Orchids make sure you have a tank fully cycled ready for them.


----------



## Davy1980 (Jan 20, 2011)

*White Orchard Babies*

Hi Matti2uude:

Just a quick questions to you. I too have White Orchards babies, I found some of them look a little redish brown instead of black. Still carries the same patterns, though. How about yours? Do you see this variation in colours? Please let me know.

Thanks

Davy


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Davy1980 said:


> Hi Matti2uude:
> 
> Just a quick questions to you. I too have White Orchards babies, I found some of them look a little redish brown instead of black. Still carries the same patterns, though. How about yours? Do you see this variation in colours? Please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Davy,
Yes I have have some that are red too. I also have some that are a greenish colour. The one facing right in the picture is the red colour. 
Matt


----------



## Davy1980 (Jan 20, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> Hi Davy,
> Yes I have have some that are red too. I also have some that are a greenish colour. The one facing right in the picture is the red colour.
> Matt


Cool. So what other Sulawesi shrimp do you have?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I also have Cardinals, Yellow Nose and a Six-banded.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> a Six-banded.


lol still alive, that lonesome female?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> I also have Cardinals, Yellow Nose and a Six-banded.


Cool, how are they doing?


----------

